# Missed it by a few minutes ... damned !



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

This was posted 13 minutes before I tried to buy it. It was already too late.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

Now, that's what I would call a kick in the crotch.


----------



## Ronan Crozier (Aug 20, 2019)

I got one for $100 from a very similar ad a few years ago, they are absolutely amazing amps especially at the rock bottom prices you can occasionally find them at.


----------



## fernieite (Oct 30, 2006)

I believe the correct response in this case is Tabernac!


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

fernieite said:


> I believe the correct response in this case is Tabernac!


It's more percussive than that, it's TABARNAC !


----------

